

Free physics books - xyclos
http://physicsdatabase.com/free-physics-books/

======
officialjunk
the feynman lectures really should be on this list. all three volumes are
available here:
[http://www.feynmanlectures.caltech.edu/](http://www.feynmanlectures.caltech.edu/)

